# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  magazin glorija promovira izbjegavanje autosjedalice?

## stray_cat

http://www.gloria.com.hr/vijesti/showpage.php?id=7044

BORIS NOVKOVIĆ

Nasmijani tata

 Tjedan dana nakon što je postao otac Boris Novković (41) doveo je kući iz privatne Poliklinike Podobnik suprugu Luciju (32) i sina Nou, njihovo prvo dijete.

Zagrebački glazbenik bio je uz suprugu na porođaju, a ostao je uz nju u apartmanu u sklopu rodilišta da bi zajedno uživali u prvim danima roditeljstva. Akciju "odlazak kući" Boris je započeo iznošenjem bolničkog krevetića za novorođenčad koji je, tek u nekoliko pokušaja, uspio ugurati u automobil.

Na sjedalu je ipak ostalo dovoljno mjesta za Luciju *i bebicu u nosiljci, koju je stavila na krilo.* Mali Noa, koji je pri rođenju bio težak 3500 grama i dugačak 50 centimetara, spokojno je spavao dok ga je tata vozio kući.

----------


## Danka_

Pismo urednistvu.

----------


## Deaedi

A sta ce oni, samo su konstatirali cinjenicno stanje. Pismo mami i tati.

----------


## MGrubi

> A sta ce oni, samo su konstatirali cinjenicno stanje. Pismo mami i tati.


to će možda njih opametiti

ali neće one koji čitaju Gloriju

----------


## Danka_

> A sta ce oni, samo su konstatirali cinjenicno stanje. Pismo mami i tati.


Mama i tata su samo jedni od brojnih, nazalost... na Gloriji je da se ogradi od ovakvih krsenja zakona. 
Iz konteksta je jasno da novinarka nema pojma da bi se djecu trebalo voziti vezanu.

----------


## mikka

u gloriji sam najvise puta vidla slike novopecenih roditelja kako unose bebu u auto u onim kosarama, a ne u AS.

----------


## Danka_

Ja pisala redakciji.

----------


## rahela

> Ja pisala redakciji.


bravo  :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Gloria, Story i slični časopisi imaju popriličan broj takvih fotki izlazaka iz rodilišta poznatih s djetetom u koašarama, bez sjedalice.
Mogli bi napraviti prilog o tome, Zvijezde koje krše zakon.

----------


## Romy

> A sta ce oni, samo su konstatirali cinjenicno stanje. Pismo mami i tati.


Slažem se. Nje mi jasno zašto tako senzacionalistički naslov...pa ne promoviraju, ne reklamiraju, ne zagovaraju. Nije to njihov službeni stav.
To je kao da u Jutarnjem vidite sliku leša i sad reći, "Jutarnji promovira ubijanje, leševe itd...."

----------


## dalmatinka

Svaki dan u našem lokalnom Zadarskom listu
budu slike beba koje izlaze iz bolnice
većina ih je u jastucima , dosta u košarama , a u AS
moooožda jedna tjedno :/

----------


## Ninči

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A sta ce oni, samo su konstatirali cinjenicno stanje. Pismo mami i tati.
> 
> 
> Slažem se. Nje mi jasno zašto tako senzacionalistički naslov...pa ne promoviraju, ne reklamiraju, ne zagovaraju. Nije to njihov službeni stav.
> To je kao da u Jutarnjem vidite sliku leša i sad reći, "Jutarnji promovira ubijanje, leševe itd...."


X

I meni je naslov presmiješan!   :Laughing:  Ljudi nemojmo pretjerivati!   :Rolling Eyes:  
Gloria promovira adaptirano mlijeko jer se sigurno nekad u ovih xy godina izdavanja pojavila slika u Gloriji kako neka mama svoju bebu hrani na flašicu   :Laughing:  To nisu novine Mama i Beba ili Beba, i ljudi sigurno ne gledaju slike tamo i misle si: "Ajme, vidiš, Novković vozi bebu kući u košari...sigurno AS više nisu u modi!"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Forka

1. kad je riječ o AS onda to nije moda
2. mene više brine opća needuciranost u tom pogledu, to što ljudi nemaju pojma o nužnosti korištenja AS (ne zato jer je to kontra zakonu)
3. dakle, ne "zvijezde koje krše zakon", jer ne radimo uvijek stvari zato što zakon tako nalaže, nego zato što je to jednostavno potrebno... (da ne obrazlažem dalje, nadam se da sam bila jasna...).

----------


## Romy

Gloria kao časopis vjerojatno ima neku svoju politiku da obavještava i prati živote slavnih kakvi god da jesu, a ne da ispravlja postupke istih odnosilo se to na autosjedalice ili na štošta drugo. U konkretnom slučaju, njima je bio bitan izlazak Novkovića iz rodilišta, a ne autosjedalica niti je takav magazin koncipiran da o tome vodi brigu. Novković bi o tome trebao voditi računa.

----------


## Romy

> 1. kad je riječ o AS onda to nije moda
> 2. mene više brine opća needuciranost u tom pogledu, to što ljudi nemaju pojma o nužnosti korištenja AS (ne zato jer je to kontra zakonu)
> 3. dakle, ne "zvijezde koje krše zakon", jer ne radimo uvijek stvari zato što zakon tako nalaže, nego zato što je to jednostavno potrebno... (da ne obrazlažem dalje, nadam se da sam bila jasna...).


Što se tiče needuciranosti, vjerojatno bi pomoglo više oglašavanja, pa i u konkretnom časopisu. Ali, evo, svako zlo za neko dobro...nakon što su ih vidjeli kako ne koriste autosjedalicu, možda će ih netko i na to upozoriti  :Smile:  .

----------


## Danka_

Da je dijete npr. izneseno u ljetnoj haljinici a vani je oko nule, prilicno sam sigurna da bi novinar ili novinarka imali komentar na to, ne bi samo prenijeli vijest o izlasku iz rodilista.

----------


## meda

> Da je dijete npr. izneseno u ljetnoj haljinici a vani je oko nule, prilicno sam sigurna da bi novinar ili novinarka imali komentar na to, ne bi samo prenijeli vijest o izlasku iz rodilista.


slazem se s poantom ovog gore

----------


## Ninči

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da je dijete npr. izneseno u ljetnoj haljinici a vani je oko nule, prilicno sam sigurna da bi novinar ili novinarka imali komentar na to, ne bi samo prenijeli vijest o izlasku iz rodilista.
> 
> 
> slazem se s poantom ovog gore


Također.

----------


## Matilda

Sigurno bi objavili vijest i fotke da je BN vozio pijan i izazvao sudar. To je kršenje istog tog zakona u koji spadaju i AS.
Britney Spears su zbog paparazzo fotke kaznili kad je vozila klinca u krilu.
Što ne bi i BN. 8)

----------


## nenaa

Na stranici Rode postoji članak o češkoj akciji "razmisli ili plati" (kampanja za smanjivanje prometnih nesreća) i unutra jedna užasno potresna reklama, upravo o onome što su Novkovići učinili. Da je vide predpostavljam da im takvo nešto više nikada ne bi palo na pamet.

Ja ne razumjem takve postupke. Jednostavno ih ne razumjem i strogo osuđujem. Strašno.

----------


## nenaa

Evo ga, za one koji su osjetljivi upozorenje da je potresno i tužno, pa neka ne gledaju ako ne žele. 
Ja sam plakala, ali pokazala sam ga mojoj mami jer je ponekad imala ideje "olabavi joj tregere na sjedalici vidiš da je stišće" ili "pa sad da je stavljam u sjedalicu, pa idemo tu 100 m.".
Plakala je i ona na ovaj spot i rekla je nikada više bez autosjedalice, i sad znam da više ne moram brinuti kad L. uzme negdje u autu.

*SPOT BROJ 3.*

http://www.nemyslis-zaplatis.cz/

----------


## Romy

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Danka_ prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne baš. Ne znam ako ste vidjele, objavili su više slika Katie Holmes kako vucara onu svoju malu Suri u haljinicama bez čarapa, hulahopki i balerinke na bosu nogu dok je sama Katie bila zabundana i u Armani Prive' kaputiću. Tek je onda neki drugi časopis nakon ne znam koliko vremena stavio sve slike "modno osviještene" Suri i komentirao ovo što sam upravo spomenula. Toga se točno sjećam jer sam uvijek proučavala slikice te male.

----------


## Danka_

Iz clanka je vidljivo da novinar/ka, uostalom kao ni puno ljudi u Hrvatskoj, ne zna da se novorodjence treba voziti u autosjedalici. Ako ti mislis da znaju, a kao argument ti sluzi cinjenica da nisu komentirali ubundanu Katie Holmes nasuprot njenog djeteta koje je bilo bosonogo (ali to nisu ni opisali u clanku, za razliku od "nosiljke" u kojoj je ovo dijete vozeno), onda okej, ali meni to ne drzi vodu. 

Voljela bih da je istina, da su Novkovici samo izuzetak. Ali svejedno, ne mogu shvatiti da to ljudima ne upada u oci. Ne radi se o sitnici, ne radi se o necemu sto je stvar slobodne roditeljske procjene ili izbora, kao sto su npr. nacin hranjenja, izbor odjece i slicno. 

Ne zelim nikoga razapinjati, ni Gloriu ni Novkovice, zeljela bih samo da u Hrvatskoj ljudi u vecoj mjeri stvarno postanu svjesni cemu sluze autosjedalice.  :Smile:

----------


## melange

> Gloria, Story i slični časopisi imaju popriličan broj takvih fotki izlazaka iz rodilišta poznatih s djetetom u koašarama, bez sjedalice.
> Mogli bi napraviti prilog o tome, Zvijezde koje krše zakon.


nije nikakvo opravdanje, ali mislim da većina njih svoje bebe iznose u košarama zato što ih u košari mogu lakše pokriti i sakriti od horde fotografskih lešinara koji im redovito prirede sačekušu pri izlasku iz bolnice.

opet kažem, nije nikakvo opravdanje, sigurnost djeteta je sigurnost djeteta i zakon je zakon, ali i samo znate koliko je vremena potrebno da se beba smjesti u sjedalicu ili da se sjedalica montira u auto.

a njima je vjerojatno prvo na pameti pobjeći kući.

----------


## anchie76

> nije nikakvo opravdanje, ali mislim da većina njih svoje bebe iznose u košarama zato što ih u košari mogu lakše pokriti i sakriti od horde fotografskih lešinara koji im redovito prirede sačekušu pri izlasku iz bolnice.


Nikako se ne mogu sloziti da je to ikakav izgovor, jer se dijete skoro pa identicno moze skriti i u AS

----------


## anchie76

I nemojmo se zanositi da ih slikaju _horde fotografskih lešinara_ , nerjetko novinari budu i pozvani da dodju   :Saint:

----------


## Lutonjica

vrlo malo, ako se radi o isofixu
dijete se u AS stavi u rodilištu
a AS koje ima isofix bazu se u auto na tu bazu postavi samo s jednim klik-klak
niti sekunda

----------


## Lutonjica

moj post se odnosio na to koliko vremena treba za smjestanje AS   :Grin:

----------


## melange

> I nemojmo se zanositi da ih slikaju _horde fotografskih lešinara_ , nerjetko novinari budu i pozvani da dodju


istina  :Smile:

----------


## melange

> vrlo malo, ako se radi o isofixu
> dijete se u AS stavi u rodilištu
> a AS koje ima isofix bazu se u auto na tu bazu postavi samo s jednim klik-klak
> niti sekunda


  :Idea:  zapamtit ću ovo  :Kiss:

----------


## meda

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  meda prvotno napisa
> ...


ako je Suri tad bila dvogodisnjakinja uopce nemam dileme da se ne radi o modnoj osvjestenosti  :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

> nije nikakvo opravdanje, ali mislim da većina njih svoje bebe iznose u košarama zato što ih u košari mogu lakše pokriti i sakriti od horde fotografskih lešinara koji im redovito prirede sačekušu pri izlasku iz bolnice.


Mali Mamić je bio u autosjedalici, pokriven, ništa se nije vidjelo. 
(drugo je pitanje jesu li učvrstili AS kad su ušli u auto).

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Totalno su me izludili češki spotovi. Mislim da više nikada neću se ne vezati. A bome i ovih par pua da se mala nije vezala nego mi bila u krilu se više neće ponoviti.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nenaa

> Totalno su me izludili češki spotovi. Mislim da više nikada neću se ne vezati. A bome i ovih par pua da se mala nije vezala nego mi bila u krilu se više neće ponoviti.



Pametna odluka. I mene su sludili, iako nikada nisam vozila dijete sebi u krilu. Sebe ponekad ne vežem, ali i to se je promjenilo.

Za L. sam često pomišljala "jooooj otkopčaj, zakopčaj,otkopčaj,zakopčaj, a samo idem tu 100-tinjak metara od kuće", ali nisam nikada imala hrabrosti ne vezati je u AS.  Uvijek mi je taj strah da joj se nešto dogodi govorio iznutra "stavi je". Od kada sam vidjela ove spotove svima ih pokazujem, jer mojima kad je uzmu na selo može svašta pasti na pamet, ali od kad su ih pogledali jako su pod dojmom.

----------


## ivana p

Prije nekoliko dana moja svekrva je došla da idemo ja i Nina sa njom u Pulu,ja nisam htjela ići jer nisam imala As jer je MM otišao na posao.Rekla sam joj da mi je prije javila da bi izvadila As iz auta i montzirala u njen...Ona se naljutila na mene i rekla da šta će biti maloj do pule pa da ona je svoju djecu uvijek vozila bez sjedalice i da su živi i zdravi.nisam popustila i  ja i mala nismo otisle u pulu. Kad se svekrva malo ohladila pokazala sam joj snimke nesreća i nije promjenila mišljenje nego je rekla da pazi dok vozi i da se neće ništa desiti maloj a ja sam joj rekla ako mala nije u As neidemo nigdje s autom!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Huanita

Nakon što sam dobila mailom link na  češke "reklame" za vezanje, pokazala sam ih svom 8-godišnjem sinu. Bio je zgrožen kao što sam i očekivala. Ali sam ipak postigla ono što sam željela. Više me ne pita kada se kratko vozimo: "Moram li se vezati? Pa blizu smo kući!"

----------


## Janoccka

[quote="ivana p"]da ona je svoju djecu uvijek vozila bez sjedalice i da su živi i zdravi[/quote

Reci joj da nema auto koji je onda vozila, cestu na kojoj je onda vozila, količinu prometa koji je onda bio itd.

----------


## daddycool

[quote="Janoccka"]


> da ona je svoju djecu uvijek vozila bez sjedalice i da su živi i zdravi[/quote
> 
> Reci joj da nema auto koji je onda vozila, cestu na kojoj je onda vozila, količinu prometa koji je onda bio itd.


to čak nije niti potrebno. koliko se sjećam podatka sa jednog skupa održanog u ZG, čak je u to doba (sedamdesetih) bilo 4 puta više poginulih u odnosu na broj sudionika u prometu, nego danas. samo tada nije bilo interneta pa se nije baš znalo sve što se događa u zemlji.

----------


## bucka

> *SPOT BROJ 3.*
> 
> http://www.nemyslis-zaplatis.cz/


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *SPOT BROJ 3.*
> 
> http://www.nemyslis-zaplatis.cz/



Znam bucka, i ja sam plakala. Na druge mi se je ledila krv u žilama, ali na ovaj sa bebom sam se rasplakala. A kad tek pomislim koliko ljudi godišnje tako godišnje svome djetetu prokocka život, i uništi još života okolo sebe. Onda sam ljuta. Pa ta AS baš i nije neka tlaka da se o tome uopće treba raspravljati. 
I žao mi je što naša tv ne prikazuje slične spotove. Mnoge zemlje su ih imale. 
Ni jedna naša kampanja za suzbijanje nesreća u prometu me nije potresla kao ove. Užas. Mi uopće nismo svjesni kako se u sekundi zbog naše gluposti može sve promjeniti. 
I kad znam koliko sam se mučila da rodim malu zdravu bebu, ma uopće nije važno čija je. 
Nakon što sam natjerala šire članove obitelji da gledaju svi su danima pričali o tome. I čak mi je i tata koji je bio onaj "ma daj šta je vezuješ pa tu idemo par metara" rekao "uh šta si mi to pokazala , ne mogu ni o čemu misliti više. I kaže mama kad su išli neki dan u kupovinu da je tri puta prije nego su krenuli pitao "stara jesi je vezala, jesi je dobro vezala? Provjeri još jednom."

----------


## Ledolin@

Nemojte se cuditi takvom ponasanju Novkovica kad znam da kod nas medicinske sestre savjetuju roditeljima da bebu iz bolnice nose u rukama- jer je sjedalica neudobna  :shock: 


Bratic mi je prosli tjedan isao po zenu i djete u bolnicu i poneo autosjedalicu- na sto mu sestra nije dala da ga stavi u nju- jel je beba premala, nije to za njega.. i sl...

Pokusali su joj objasniti, a onda odustali i iznjeli ga na rukama, pa ga u autu stavili u sjedalicu.

----------


## Ann

> Nemojte se cuditi takvom ponasanju Novkovica kad znam da kod nas medicinske sestre savjetuju roditeljima da bebu iz bolnice nose u rukama- jer je sjedalica neudobna  :shock: 
> . . .


ovo je istina...pa sjecam se kad sam ja isla s malim doma pa je tata donio i sjedalicu i jastuk, a sestra je rekla bolje da je u jastuku, a ja zbunjena pristala i tako ga doveli doma...sto mi je bilo prvi i zadnji put
sad ga vezem pa makar isao samo baki 500 m dalje

----------


## nenaa

> Ledolin@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemojte se cuditi takvom ponasanju Novkovica kad znam da kod nas medicinske sestre savjetuju roditeljima da bebu iz bolnice nose u rukama- jer je sjedalica neudobna  :shock: 
> . . .
> 
> 
> ovo je istina...pa sjecam se kad sam ja isla s malim doma pa je tata donio i sjedalicu i jastuk, a sestra je rekla bolje da je u jastuku, a ja zbunjena pristala i tako ga doveli doma...sto mi je bilo prvi i zadnji put
> sad ga vezem pa makar isao samo baki 500 m dalje



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  i  ništa više.

----------


## Sanja

> Bratic mi je prosli tjedan isao po zenu i djete u bolnicu i poneo autosjedalicu- na sto mu sestra nije dala da ga stavi u nju- jel je beba premala, nije to za njega.. i sl...
> 
> Pokusali su joj objasniti, a onda odustali i iznjeli ga na rukama, pa ga u autu stavili u sjedalicu.


 :shock: 

U kojoj bolnici?

Češke spotove se ni ne usudim pogledati.

P.S. I Tarik Filipović je svoju bebu vozio u onoj košari od kolica.  :Sad:

----------


## Ledolin@

> :shock: 
> 
> U kojoj bolnici?



Požega

----------


## Ledolin@

> :shock: 
> 
> U kojoj bolnici?



Požega

----------


## curly mama

neki dan sam kod zubarke u čekaonici naletjela na sretnog tatu Novkovića i košaru u maminom krilu  :shock: . to je samo slika i dobar primjer kako ljudi uopće ne razmišljaju o opasnostima kojima izlažu svoju djecu. zapravo, čini se da nisu niti svjesni da rade nešto opasno i na kraju krajeva- protuzakonito. očito, kad su se još išli i naslikavat tako!

češki spotovi su prestrašni i totalno šokantni! i našoj bi javnosti dobro došli. valjda je to jedini način da se prodrma svijest ljudi...

----------


## ana.m

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *SPOT BROJ 3.*
> 
> http://www.nemyslis-zaplatis.cz/


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ovo bi trebalo vrtiti na našoj TV! Po mogućnosti prije Nekih udarnih serija ili boljetm tijekom istih!

----------


## Pliska

Ajme, nisam smjela to pogledati   :Crying or Very sad:  




> Gloria, Story i slični časopisi imaju popriličan broj takvih fotki izlazaka iz rodilišta poznatih s djetetom u koašarama, bez sjedalice. 
> Mogli bi napraviti prilog o tome, Zvijezde koje krše zakon.


E ovo je super ideja!

Najžalosnije je što su javni ljudi primjer mnogim ljudima pa se tako i u slučaju AS neki roditelji mogu ugledati na njih i ne koristiti je.

----------


## stellita

naravno autosjedalica ali jedno ne razumijem?
Buduci da Gloria pripada skupini casopisa i da zapravo ju zanimaju vijesti iz svijeta manje i vise poznatih mislim da je za njih bilo vazno popratiti tko je dobio dijete a ne u cem su djeca nosena iz ili u auto ili u kucu. Sintagma teksta je takva valjda da je osoba koja je to pisala morala napisati u cemu je beba nosena ali samo estetike teksta radi. Mislim da se kritiku treba uputiti roditeljima koji svoje dijete nisu prevezli u AS a ne casopisu cije je tu jedino valjda bilo prenijeti sretnu vijest o prinovi u svijetu poznatih.

----------


## icyoh

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A sta ce oni, samo su konstatirali cinjenicno stanje. Pismo mami i tati.
> 
> 
> Slažem se. Nje mi jasno zašto tako senzacionalistički naslov...pa ne promoviraju, ne reklamiraju, ne zagovaraju. Nije to njihov službeni stav.
> To je kao da u Jutarnjem vidite sliku leša i sad reći, "Jutarnji promovira ubijanje, leševe itd...."


XX

----------


## Leni

pohvalno kako je Žera iznio svoje blizanke u AS :D

----------


## Ally

> Nemojte se cuditi takvom ponasanju Novkovica kad znam da kod nas medicinske sestre savjetuju roditeljima da bebu iz bolnice nose u rukama- jer je sjedalica neudobna  :shock: 
> 
> 
> Bratic mi je prosli tjedan isao po zenu i djete u bolnicu i poneo autosjedalicu- na sto mu sestra nije dala da ga stavi u nju- jel je beba premala, nije to za njega.. i sl...
> 
> Pokusali su joj objasniti, a onda odustali i iznjeli ga na rukama, pa ga u autu stavili u sjedalicu.


Donijeli smo sjedalicu za bebu a sestra je na nju stavila dekicu i bebu uopće nije svezala, pa sam je morala u autu ispravo staviti.

----------


## petarpan

Bojim se da je tu samo stvar informiranosti/neinformiranosti...Roditelja, novinara, okoline...
Što znači da se i dalje u okviru države ne radi dovoljno na tome..jer se svi skupa ukakaju u gaće kad se ukinu promili ili povisi kazna (i javnost i novinari) a ovo se nikoga ne tiče...
zato bih voljela vidjeti češku kampanju na našim televizorima...jer prodire u svijest

----------


## Janoccka

> pohvalno kako je Žera iznio svoje blizanke u AS :D


Šta je tu pohvalno? Iznio i stavio AS u prtljažnik.

http://www.24sata.hr/show/clanak/dra...evojke/104888/

----------


## daddycool

nije se vidlo iz onog priloga

mislim stvarno, dofurati AS i onda ih staviti u prtljažnik   :No:

----------


## petarpan

hebeno nevjerojatno...
je li moguće da smo baš toliko zakazali? slijedeći put kad bude neki celeb baby happening-tipa premijera crtića, idemo organizirat jedan celeb only pregled autosjedalica...  :Grin:

----------


## daisy may

joj mislim stvarno, čime se bave žene koje nemaju pametnijeg posla....... :/ 

pa da je nas netko zaslikao na izlasku iz bolnice isto i bila beba u mom naručju, i kaj odmah se zaključuje da je tako i u autu vozimo?!

as u autu, i tamo se beba u nju stavlja, može i tako, jel da?!  :Wink:

----------


## petarpan

> joj mislim stvarno, čime se bave žene koje nemaju pametnijeg posla....... :/ 
> 
> pa da je nas netko zaslikao na izlasku iz bolnice isto i bila beba u mom naručju, i kaj odmah se zaključuje da je tako i u autu vozimo?!
> 
> as u autu, i tamo se beba u nju stavlja, može i tako, jel da?!


daisy may, sjedi jedan, ideš na popravni   :Grin:  
ili samo još jednom pročitaj postove ...  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

> joj mislim stvarno, čime se bave žene koje nemaju pametnijeg posla....... :/


  :Nope:  

bez ovakvog etiketiranja molim

----------


## L2M

Prijavljujem još dvije nesmotrene mame: Ivanu Banfić - slike danas objavljene na javno.hr i prošle godine u 9 mjesecu Darija Knez. Obe mame izašle iz Petrove sa bebama u "naveti".  :Sad:  

*ivana p*, ove izjave tvoje svekrve sam ja imala priliku čuti od svoje vlastite mame. Još dok sam bila trudna govorila sam da ćemo bebu iznjeti iz rodilišta u autosjedalici, na što je moja mama dobivala fraze. 
"Dijete je najsigurnije u majčinim rukama", "pa valjda pazite kako vozite", "ja sam vas držala na rukama i nije vam bilo ništa", "nemoj uvijek misliti na najgore", "ma neće se ništa dogoditi". :Evil or Very Mad:  (Ova zadnja mi je bila najbolja! Takav optimističan stav nekoga tko se rastao nakon 25 godina braka i nakon moje bitke od 2,5 godine da dobijemo bebicu. Da fakat se sr...e događa nekom drugom, a ne nama  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## ana.m

> Leni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pohvalno kako je Žera iznio svoje blizanke u AS :D
> 
> 
> Šta je tu pohvalno? Iznio i stavio AS u prtljažnik.
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/show/clanak/dra...evojke/104888/


A ovo stvarno biser za medalju u biserima.
Par puta sam pregledala slike i stvarno nemrem vjerovati toj bisernosti!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

> Majka je bila vezana sigurnosnim pojasom, a kći propisno smještena u dječju sjedalicu pa su prošle bez ozljeda


http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Crna...2/Default.aspx

evo, pohvala novinaru na obračanju pažnje po pitanju AS_a

----------


## triplemama

> Majka je bila vezana sigurnosnim pojasom, a kći propisno smještena u dječju sjedalicu pa su prošle bez ozljeda
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Crna...2/Default.aspx
> 
> evo, pohvala novinaru na obračanju pažnje po pitanju AS_a


Bravoooooo  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Prijavljujem još dvije nesmotrene mame: Ivanu Banfić - slike danas objavljene na javno.hr i prošle godine u 9 mjesecu Darija Knez. Obe mame izašle iz Petrove sa bebama u "naveti".


A da li su ih kada su došle do auta stavile u AS?


Ja sam svoju bebu također nosila iz rodilišta u paketini (jastuku, naveti...)
Odnosno nosio je tata,tako je bio sigurniji, tako smo se slikali.
Ali kada smo došli do auta ja sam ga izvadila iz paketine i vezala u AS.
Tako da nije poanta u tome kako je dijete izneseno iz rodilišta već da li je u autu smješteno u as.

Vidiš kako je i Žera krivo shvatio čemu as u biti služi.

A pitam se stvarno zašto policija tako malo ili nikako na to obraća pažnju.
Toliko puno djece vidim u autima bez as da mi se srce steže od muke.
Kada bi policija postrožila kontrolu i naplaćivala masne globe sigurna sam da bi ljudi više pazili.

----------


## L2M

[/quote]*Sunce.m.(napisa):*
L2M (napisa):
Prijavljujem još dvije nesmotrene mame: Ivanu Banfić - slike danas objavljene na javno.hr i prošle godine u 9 mjesecu Darija Knez. Obe mame izašle iz Petrove sa bebama u "naveti". 

A da li su ih kada su došle do auta stavile u AS?[/quote]

Htjela sam napisati da su ih u naveti stavile i u auto.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pahuljica

... I na  koncu... Neka svatko mete svoje dvoriste.

----------


## krumpiric

jap, najbolje da pomete dvorište tek rođenim djetetom
i da niko ne obraća pažnju
Balkan.

----------

